# BarnBurner & Maxabeam: Indoor beamshots, LOL



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 24, 2007)

2 beasts, 2 different animals. The BB is just pure muscle, pouring out pure lumens that make you squint. While the Maxabeam on the other hand, is not a lumens monster. Its a throw Monster! Both of these lights are just awesome, the BB has real world use for me, but the MB is just for kicks.

I was bored, took some pics, both lights on tightest focus, enjoy your rare look into the PSM compound... :naughty:






















Maxabeam afterglow:





BB afterglow:


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Apr 24, 2007)

I do believe you may be insane. 

Welcome to the club!! :lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign: Keep up the good work PSM. 

BTW, some luvverly lights you've got there... ever tried to use them as reading lights?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice PSM! I really like the final beam shot where the maxabeam's tight circle is perfectly cut out and clearly visible. The after glow shots were a nice touch too. You've got a couple of machines there.

:twothumbs one for each light.


----------



## frogs3 (Apr 24, 2007)

The BarnBurner rules!

Just got back from a suburban walk with the BB -- it makes life a bit more fun AND it feels good in the hand.

Please, no one touch that last line.

HAK


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 25, 2007)

what kind of lux do those do at 1m?


----------



## tdurand (Apr 25, 2007)

"....enjoy your rare look into the PSM compound... :naughty:"


LOL. Hey is that Corian?

Nice shots bud. :rock:

T


----------



## Ra (Apr 25, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> what kind of lux do those do at 1m?



You cannot measure the lux-output at one meter, thats to close to the reflector.
You need to increase the measuring-distance to at least 100 metres, and recalculate to lux at one meter.

Nice indoor beamshots PSM !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 26, 2007)

Ra, yeah I was just being silly  It'd probably have a donut at that close up. But now I am kind of curious if one were to recalculate... Hmmm. lol


----------



## Rayne (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought those 2 lights on at the same time was going to start a fire in your kitchen!  Nice indoor beamshots.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 26, 2007)

Rayne said:


> I thought those 2 lights on at the same time was going to start a fire in your kitchen!  Nice indoor beamshots.


 
I thought that you were going to say that turning on both those lights at the same time would tear apart the time / space continuum...hehe


----------



## Ra (Apr 26, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> Ra, yeah I was just being silly  It'd probably have a donut at that close up. But now I am kind of curious if one were to recalculate... Hmmm. lol



Ohh, that explanes things !! Sorry I reacted to seriously.

With the bigger arc, the BB would propably burn a hole in your lux-sensor at close range!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 26, 2007)

Is their any other handheld (Production) searchlight that even compares to the BB? I cant believe how bright that sucker is! The pics dont do justice. I think that both of those lights are going to the grave with me.


----------



## NAW (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think there is any production handheld light that compares to the BB. Only thing that will smoke it is personal mods (LK12, Ken3, Ken4, Ken5, Sleeper, etc).

Which is exactly why I'm gonna get myself a BB.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 26, 2007)

NAW said:


> I don't think there is any production handheld light that compares to the BB. Only thing that will somke it is personal mods (LK12, Ken3, Ken4, Ken5, Sleeper, etc). Which is exactly why I'm gonna get myself a BB.


 
Did you buy the upgraded one Lips is selling (sold?).


----------



## NAW (Apr 26, 2007)

XeRay said:


> Did you buy the upgraded one Lips is selling (sold?).


 
From my understanding that was sold to member "Gadge". 

I'm close to having the proper funds for this light... the only barrier would be to get someone to let theres go. :touche:


----------



## mdocod (Apr 26, 2007)

trying to light the house on fire? lol


----------



## XeRay (Apr 26, 2007)

NAW said:


> From my understanding that was sold to member "Gadge".
> 
> I'm close to having the proper funds for this light... the only barrier would be to get someone to let theres go.


 
Well, "Lips" unit does not have ANY warranty on the upgrade components, since the upgrade was purchased and provided to him against the well understood "published honor" terms of sale of the upgrade Group buy. :tsk:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1829544&postcount=1

BTW, honey is far more effective than vinegar.....


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 27, 2007)

XeRay said:


> Well, "Lips" unit does not have ANY warranty either since the upgrade was purchased and provided to him against the well understood "published honor" terms of sale of the upgrade Group buy. :tsk:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1829544&postcount=1



True, but these babies are of such obvious high quality, that I seriously doubt a 2nd/3rd buyer would be sorry.

I wonder how many of us have two BB's?


----------



## chasm22 (Apr 27, 2007)

"enjoy your rare look into the PSM compound.."

It may be a rare look, but I bet your kitchen is well done with both of those babies cooking on high. 

I've never seen a Maxabeam in person. Your beamshots have really put the emphasis on just how tight their beams are. That's an insanely focused hotspot. :wow:

Chuck


----------



## tdurand (Apr 28, 2007)

chasm22 said:


> "enjoy your rare look into the PSM compound.."
> 
> It may be a rare look, but I bet your kitchen is well done with both of those babies cooking on high.
> 
> ...



The *even cooler* thing is seeing that hotspot tighten with the electric focus. Total awesome-ness. 

:rock:

T


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 2, 2007)

Those are great tent lights!


----------

